# imp psyker battle squad. yay or nay? 1 week deadline



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

so, basically ive been reading up no psyker battle squads and am wondering if they are worth their weight in points (well my opponents points )

ive been thinking of fielding a full squad of 9 psykers and overseer in a chimera. this could give me a very mobile str 6 large blast to run chaos through my foe's lines and if the chimera were to unfortunately expire that blast would become str 9 (should all the psykers survive the ordeal)

this would provide quite a risk/reward situation for the other player

so would it be worth buying these 9 psykers and chimera for this role?

or do you have any other tactics you feel are better?

my main enemy will be an ork horde player so their ld will be fairly low which will be exploited ofcourse with weaken resolve 

oh, one last thing: would it be worth sticking a primaris psyker in there with them?

just thought i'd ask before i spend some major moolah on these head poppers

ty for all comments, constructive or otherwise :laugh:


----------



## Cyklown (Feb 8, 2010)

Against ork mobs Weaken Resolve is generally not that good. They can still use their squad size for their leadership, and on top of that any mob of 11 or more in fearless.


Well... it's not that good up until you use the blast. Then they're classy.


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

damn, forgot about that rule...damn orks  

but untill that point just use the blast? i mean if firing out of the chimera that'll give me a max str of 6 so it'll wound orks on a 2+ and will deny their save for the modt part as the minimum ap is 6.


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Great to see your not considering that damned punisher idea. Yay 

To be honest i i think it sounds rather decent, what is it in your FO though? im guesisng Elite


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

yeah, and the primaris is a hq.

i never said i'd give up the punisher idea


----------



## Catpain Rich (Dec 13, 2008)

----yay---


----------



## Lopspoon (Jun 23, 2009)

*Psyker Battle Squad*

It really is a choice of preference, but here are the options, I hope this helps,
Next To Each Choice is my Preference from 1 - 5. I know psykers seem like a good choice, but so many armies can reliably shut down powers.

5 Psyker Battle Squad with Chimera and 5 extra psyker.
- Total Points 165
- Requires a leadership test to shoot
- Can get perils of the warp, which results in D3 dead pysker
- Range 36
- Variable Ap
- Sure, weaken resolve is great, but often Orks are fearless or in transports if they are less than 10

1 Regular Leman Russ
- Inflicts instant death on toughness 4 or less
- Only 150 points
- Less vulnerable to those dam lootas
- Can get through almost all ork armour

2 Leman Russ Eradicator
- 160 Points
- Wounds on a 2+
- No cover save from pesky kustom force field
- AP 4, not great against Meq, but deadly vs orks

5 Punisher with Heavy Bolter Sponsons and Stubber and Pask
- Whopping 260 points
- Whopping 32 shots at BS 4
- Reroll against Monstrous Creatures
- Incredible lols factor

3 Valkyrie with Two Rocket Pods
- Only 130 Points
- Can fire both pods as defensive weapons
- Can last turn take objectives
- You cannot hide from it


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

thanks lopspoon

the full psyker squad with chimera is 165pts, unless you were spending 30 on the chimera somehow

i probably wont be playing this squad in any less than 1500pts.

im already planning on a punisher or two especially since it can shut down alot of orks or a couple of loli's nidzillas 

also going to get a couple of valks because, well lets face it, they are utter win 

tho im not sold on the eradicator since the psykers only need 6 of them to wound an ork on 2+ and they could potentially be ap1 


tho perils of the warp attack is alot more dangerous :s

thanks man


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

the-ad-man said:


> this could give me a very mobile str 6 large blast to run chaos through my foe's lines and if the chimera were to unfortunately expire that blast would become str 9 (should all the psykers survive the ordeal)


..Um.
What are you talking about?

The Strength of the attack is equal to the number of Psykers in the unit.
You treat the whole unit as a single model when resolving the power.
So, you only need 1 Fire Point to fire the power.


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

I use a PSB and I give them a Chimera...they need it been only 5+, plus as Winterous has pointed out only 1 of them needs LOS to shoot at full strength.

They're a pretty cool unit to use actually, plus the majority of my opponents seem scared of them, so their psychological effect alone can keep your opponent offguard for a while.

I only take them in 2k+ games though as they're not what I'd call a must-have unit.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

HOBO said:


> I use a PSB and I give them a Chimera...they need it been only 5+, plus as Winterous has pointed out only 1 of them needs LOS to shoot at full strength.
> 
> They're a pretty cool unit to use actually, plus the majority of my opponents seem scared of them, so their psychological effect alone can keep your opponent offguard for a while.
> 
> I only take them in 2k+ games though as they're not what I'd call a must-have unit.


In some army builds (read: Pinning-heavy) they _are_ a must have, but in any other army they're just a nice unit


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

Yes I agree...being a Mech-ie I ban some builds from my mind:biggrin:


----------



## Sgt. Mudd (Apr 2, 2010)

If your shooting them out of the chimera then it would be open top. The firing points on the chimera are for lasguns or hotshot lasguns. Not for some psyker to stick his hand out.
I have a PP as my HQ unit. Ill run him with the unit form time to time.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Sgt. Mudd said:


> If your shooting them out of the chimera then it would be open top. The firing points on the chimera are for lasguns or hotshot lasguns. Not for some psyker to stick his hand out.
> I have a PP as my HQ unit. Ill run him with the unit form time to time.


...
You're living in the past by the sound of it.


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Well Ad-man will be playing against an Ork horde army and my 'Nid Zilla army, so do you lot think aginst theese 2 armys they are a must have or a nice unit?


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Loli said:


> Well Ad-man will be playing against an Ork horde army and my 'Nid Zilla army, so do you lot think aginst theese 2 armys they are a must have or a nice unit?


Orks have a lot of Fearless available, so the Pinning and Morale things don't work often.
Nids have lots of psychic hatred.


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

ah rite, so all psykers can use the power from a chimera? interesting, i think i can work them into my list. lets face it, it'll insta-kill trowboy's warboss and and has the chance to ingnore any armour save loli can throw at me, pluss the hull mounted heavy bolter, turret multi-laser and sponsoon heavy stubber if the mood takes me 

it turns into a fairly cheap tank/unit with a significant amount of firepower.

to me this seems to be a fairly deadly unit, if not for its power output but for its fear factor  str9 random ap pie plate is nothing to be sniffed at 

to me it almost seems like a demolisher with longer range and a 2nd life (that 2nd life being when the tank is destroyed, the 'main gun ;P' is still intact)

@ st.mudd - the lasguns on the model are for show, the chimera has 6 firepoints meaning that any model can fire out of the top hatch. tho i understand the confusion of why this wouldnt make it open topped :S tho it works in my favor so i wont question it


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

the-ad-man said:


> ah rite, so all psykers can use the power from a chimera?


No, the unit can use the power, the whole unit counts as a single Psyker for the purposes of working out the power.



the-ad-man said:


> tho i understand the confusion of why this wouldnt make it open topped :S tho it works in my favor so i wont question it


Because the top hatch being opened doesn't expose the vital working of the vehicle.
Open Topped vehicles are poorly armoured, because they're generally lighter and faster vehicles than close-topped ones.
A Trukk has no armour around the driver, or even the mechanical working of the vehicle; a Raider has the driver up on a throne, and the gunner behind a small piece of metal.
A Rhino is completely enclosed, with only a small vision slit, an array of sensors, and a hole in the top for the crew to see out of.


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

Winterous said:


> No, the unit can use the power, the whole unit counts as a single Psyker for the purposes of working out the power.


all the psykers are using the power, they just funnel it through the 1 lucky ducky.
:laugh:

sorted, im buying this squad!! haha

cheers for all the help guys and gals!


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

the-ad-man said:


> all the psykers are using the power, they just funnel it through the 1 lucky ducky.
> :laugh:
> 
> sorted, im buying this squad!! haha
> ...


I hate you now. Guess this means my Hive fleet with have to adapt with speed then instead of size


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Loli said:


> I hate you now. Guess this means my Hive fleet with have to adapt with speed then instead of size


*coughSHRIKEScough*


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

NO NO NO!! dont listen to winterous!!! hes liying! shrikes are an aweful idea!


----------

